# What is your favorite Fortis? Pics please



## MarkJnK (Nov 10, 2006)

Board is kinda slow again, so lets post some pics!

What is your favorite Fortis, regardless of whether you are lucky enough to own it or not. Post a pic with a brief reason why.

I'll start:
I am lucky enough to own it, but I don't physically have it yet... the B-42 Official Cosmo Chrono. After owning both the MM lumedial, and the B-42 cosmo GMT, I am certain that I like the size and fit of the B-42 series. For me bigger is better and 44mm is awesome. The V7750 is my favorite movement, I'v eowned many and they always perform really well and are reliable, plus I just love the "Valjiggle" you get when you flick your wrist :-!

Borrowed pic:


----------



## dohmer (Mar 5, 2007)

For now: The one I got. The New B-42 Flieger.



Around Christmas this year: The one I will get. The Marinemaster. (Picture taken by Markus Bahlmann aka cnmark)



Around Christmas 2008: Probably the Pilot Chrono. (Picture taken by Markus Bahlmann aka cnmark)


----------



## cuckoo4watches (Oct 24, 2006)

I have had every iteration of B-42, excluding the Alarm models and the B-42 Flieger chrono is my fave! 
(the GMT version is tight too)

_** please click on the attachment for full size_


----------



## SydneyDan (Mar 23, 2006)

MarkJnK said:


> Board is kinda slow again, so lets post some pics!
> 
> What is your favorite Fortis, regardless of whether you are lucky enough to own it or not. Post a pic with a brief reason why.
> 
> ...


I know this isn't a Fortis, and my loyalties are not at all compromised, but if its "Valgiggle" you're after, you should hear this thing---its got the newer "Valgranges" huge mvt in it and you can hear it whirling across the room! It would be great if Fortis would use this mvt in a new model.


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 9, 2006)

This older one that I've been trying to find for almost a year since I just missed one. :-|


----------



## dbluefish (Apr 4, 2007)

My only Fortis but it is the one i like the best of all those I know. Simple and understated and the PVD is really neat. My DOXA 750T Mil Sharkie has PVD but it is satin finish vs the mat black of the Fortis!

paul


----------



## fstshrk (Mar 29, 2007)

I like this one:


----------



## SydneyDan (Mar 23, 2006)

fstshrk said:


> I like this one:


What a fantastic piece--I love it!!!
Kinda brings out the inner child....


----------



## fstshrk (Mar 29, 2007)

This is a MIR special edition. These came with either a black dial or a white dial. I prefer the white dial as the beautiful artwork is more visible. 

And secondly, there is the awesome Lemania 5100 ticking inside it. The 60 minute elapsed time on the main dial is probably one of the most useful complications on the chronographs.


----------



## shortbus (Oct 17, 2007)

fstshrk said:


> I like this one:


 That is so cool!!


----------



## citjet (Feb 11, 2006)

This would have to be my favorite since it's my only one! Nice and big at 44mm wide and 48mm w/crown. So far I have had numerous people checking it out where ever I go. That wasn't my intent because I buy something that I like and appreciate.


----------



## shijiko_7 (Sep 10, 2007)

citjet said:


> This would have to be my favorite since it's my only one! Nice and big at 44mm wide and 48mm w/crown. So far I have had numerous people checking it out where ever I go. That wasn't my intent because I buy something that I like and appreciate.


Very NICE~!


----------



## sweets (Mar 5, 2007)

Here is mine, it is another Special Edition, and this one remains unworn from new, as I picked it up as unsold stock from a Ducati dealer in the UK last year.
I have the dive version of the 5100 cosmonaut as well, but this is the Fortis that I first bought, and therefore has greater value to me


----------



## animate (Nov 18, 2007)

*My Fortis family :-d*


----------



## armina (Feb 8, 2007)

Fantastic traditional Chronograph.
I own one and love it,

Armina



GeoffD said:


> This older one that I've been trying to find for almost a year since I just missed one. :-|


----------

